# Business Cards: FOIL & MARBLE This is my pick.



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 23, 2007)

This is what I use for cards - specifically the green marble, but with a white foil...

http://www.borderxpress.com/Otherglassx.htm

Mine are less. Those are almost $100 for 500, and I get mine through local printers in a vendor capacity for about $120 for 1000.

They get them through Wes-Tex, which I just found online today.

Anyhow, I've enjoyed that style of card for almost 10 years. May go with the gold foil next time around.

Who else has a nifty design or style they like?

Anyone using the aluminum kind, or the ones with a photograph finish?


----------



## northernmover (Mar 1, 2007)

Check out Vistaprint.com You can get FREE cards and only pay shipping. My last box of 250 cost around $5.00


----------



## begleytree (Mar 1, 2007)

northernmover said:


> Check out Vistaprint.com You can get FREE cards and only pay shipping. My last box of 250 cost around $5.00



thats who I use as well. most folks only ask for a card to remember your name while they are talking to you then pitch it. at least thats what some study that Nelson tree quoted to us when they would only order ours in one color. their thinking per the study was that most people do not hang on the cards anyway, so dont spend too much on them just to make trash can stuffers. I tend to think along the same lines, and act along them as well. I don't keep cards that people hand me. I keep a laminated printout of all the people and biz's I use in my briefcase, its easier than shuffeling through a stack of buisness cards for me.
I do put a card with every proposal, but have seen very few of them again. mostly they still have the proposal though.

those cards are sure nice Mario, although there's nothing wrong with it, I'm not sure I'd use them myself.
-Ralph


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 2, 2007)

begleytree said:


> thats who I use as well. most folks only ask for a card to remember your name while they are talking to you then pitch it.
> -Ralph



I had read quite a few articles that mentioned the same thing, but many mentioned that the higher quality cards were the ones most frequently kept.

For garden shows, I keep a stack of budget cards.

The nice ones go out slowly, sometimes to people after, I've worked for them, not with the estimates. At 12 cents apiece, I don't like wasting them.


----------



## l2edneck (Mar 3, 2007)

A old partner of mine uses clear plastic(red,green and blue).Always got a "wow that a nice card" every time i would hand them out.Definitly made a difference.


----------



## trevmcrev (Mar 5, 2007)

I use these, full color front and back (photo if you like) 1000 for $120Aud.
Really not a big cost. Give em to anyone and everyone. I give 1 with every quote, and a few with a follow up thank you letter after doing the job to pass on to their friends.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 6, 2007)

trevmcrev said:


> I use these, full color front and back (photo if you like) 1000 for $120Aud.
> Really not a big cost. Give em to anyone and everyone. I give 1 with every quote, and a few with a follow up thank you letter after doing the job to pass on to their friends.



I've been thinking about doing something on the card backs next time around.

Need to sell the house and mover first though.

Trying to make my last 300 cards stretch over several months.

Going to have a thick stack of contract forms left-over - like 400. No big loss though. It will be worth it just to get back to northern Oregon.


----------

